# tv



## lexynsuz (Sep 10, 2012)

looking for suggestions on tv, is it best to just do the terrestial tv or is there a better option for getting sattelite or brit tv???


----------



## lexynsuz (Sep 10, 2012)

just a side note - in alhaurin el grande, do not have tv just now but there is a sattelite on the wall...am thinking more to keep our teenager occupied than for us as when we are here, we are usualy outside


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

if you're not desperate for _English_ tele, such as the soaps, I'd just go with the Spanish digital TV - it's free 

a lot of the programmes originally made in English are available in English at the touch of a button - most of them are American though, admittedly


or do what we did when we first came here & just watch Spanish TV - it's great for learning/practising the language


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

If the dish is very large it s probable one suitable for UK Freeview or sky if quite small (normal size in UK) then its for Spanish digi box but there are many more people on here that can tell you more


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Well it all depsnds WHAT you actually want to watch.

BBC / ITV etc and UK channels - then use a dish and a satellite receiver.
Sky pay channels - then use a dish and a sky satellite receiver.

(dish size and location will determine which channels you will get - in some areas not even on a 2.4m dish are all Sky channels available 24/7)

Spanish channels - tv aerial, and a terrestrial TV set top box (spanish equivilent of Freeview)
Spanish satellite channels - satellite dish, canal+ box and subscription.

There are also some other english speaking channels on other satellites - arabsat nilesat?




stevelin said:


> one suitable for UK Freeview


You cannot get UK Freeview in Spain.
You cannot get UK Freeview with a satellite dish.
UK Freeview is a terrestrial based system, via land based masts, and received via a TV aerial. These UK Freeview signals are not available in Spain.
Only reiterating this point as people do get confused. As do some "installers" who also say "freeview" is available in Spain. People bring freeview boxes to spain and expect to either use them on a satellite dish, or expect to receive UK channels on it via a tv aerial!


----------



## Twain (May 24, 2009)

sat said:


> You cannot get UK Freeview in Spain.


I'm not sure, but they may confuse freeview with Freesat?
Since freesat is FTA (Free-To-Air, no encoding or subscription needed) one might confuse it with freeview (as in free to view) and not Freeview (the terrestrial service).

And Freesat is possible to see in Spain with a very large dish.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Twain said:


> I'm not sure, but they may confuse freeview with Freesat?


Many people do, which is why I try to clarify it whenever i see it
Like I said, if people see the wrong terminology, then they may but the wrong equiepment for their needs.


----------



## lexynsuz (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for info guys. I ended up using my old uk free view box and picked up a load of local Spanish tv channels, is enough for me but the wife says she wants to get Brit tv in as she hates forgetting what she is watching (breaks are really long lol)


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

There are EU rules on ad breaks - part of the old "Television Without Frontiers" EU Directive, which was never law, which has now been supercedded by the AVMS. Which tries to standardise TV rules and regulations across the EU.

The number of minutes for ad breaks are the same in the UK and Spain. It is just that in the UK they are shorter (3 to 4 mins), but more frequency (every 10-15 minutes) than in Spain. 

I think that you are allowed 12 minutes of ads per hour - not including self promotion.

And note that many programmes that are on Sky Pay channels, can be found for free on Spanish TV (Cuatro and La Sexta!)


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We do watch UK telly most of the time, online, but use a HDMI cable and watch it on telly. We use a company that provides us with a ´fake´UK IP address, so they ´think´we are in the UK and therefore we have no problems watching UK programmes on telly. I think it is easier than a dish and wherever you move to, your laptop goes with you, so no installations and things like that. Downton Abbey tonight!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

There is a lot of crap on spanish telly, I only watch the news and the weather reports.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lolito said:


> There is a lot of crap on spanish telly, I only watch the news and the weather reports.


You should change your profile maybe, as you are showing as being an expat in South Africa


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Lolito said:


> We do watch UK telly most of the time, online, but use a HDMI cable and watch it on telly. We use a company that provides us with a ´fake´UK IP address, so they ´think´we are in the UK and therefore we have no problems watching UK programmes on telly. I think it is easier than a dish and wherever you move to, your laptop goes with you, so no installations and things like that. Downton Abbey tonight!


there are lots of options to get UK TV via internet...even for free without paying for athird party... myiplayer.com, my premium.tv to name a few...or pay for filmon.com (its free for small screen SD, but needs subscription for fullscreen SD andtheir "HD" service)!!
Or just use a p2p torrent service like thebox to downoad programmes as and when you wnt to watch them, rather than having to pay a third party of 24/7 access...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Stravinsky, I think I was told I couldn´t change it until I´ve posted a few times... Not sure how that SA flag got there. 

I am Spanish, lived in UK 20.odd years and now we have moved to Miramar about 6 months ago. 

So I am not sure what flags to have, maybe Spanish and Spanish?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Thanks Stravinsky, I think I was told I couldn´t change it until I´ve posted a few times... Not sure how that SA flag got there.
> 
> I am Spanish, lived in UK 20.odd years and now we have moved to Miramar about 6 months ago.
> 
> So I am not sure what flags to have, maybe Spanish and Spanish?


you can edit your details after 5 posts I think

so you're WAY past that!!

I'd put Location: Spain & 2 Spanish flags if I were you


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks XabiaChica! Donte!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Done even!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Done even!


:clap2:


----------

